# Opinion to use CPT 93306 or 93351,93320,93325



## daniel (Feb 4, 2010)

Which code set would you use for this note.


CPT 93306
or 

CPT 93351,93320,93325





PROCEDURE:
The patient underwent 2-D, M-mode and Doppler echocardiography including continuous wave, pulsed wave and color-flow Doppler imaging. 

NORMAL (ADULT) M-MODE VALUE NORMAL RANGE 
LVID at end-diastole: 5.2 cm (3.5-5.6 cm) 
LVID at end-diastole (m2): 2.8 cm/m2 (1.9-3.2 cm/m2) 
LVID at end-systole: 3.4 cm 
SEPTAL THICKNESS: 0.7 cm (0.07-1.1 cm) 
POSTERIOR WALL THICKNESS: 0.8 cm (0.07-1.1 cm) 
AORTIC ROOT: 3.2 cm (2.0-3.7 cm) 
AORTIC ROOT (m2): 1.7 cm/m2 (1.3 to 2.2 cm/m2) 
LEFT ATRIAL SIZE: 3.8 cm (1.9-4.0 cm) 
LEFT ATRIAL SIZE (m2): 2.1 cm/m2 (1.2-2.1 cm/m2) 
EJECTION FRACTION: 65 % 
INTRACARDIAC THROMBUS: Not Present 
PFO/ASD/VSD: No 

DOPPLER MEASUREMENTS:
AORTIC VALVE PEAK: 12.1 mmHg, MEAN: 1.16 mmHg 
PULMONIC VALVE: 2.7 mmHg.
Impression/Conclusions 
CSU-020210-17.








Thank You
Daniel, CPC


I'm asking because the physician billed code set CPT 93351,93320,93325. I think this documentation doesn't support these codes because there's no mention of the stress portion being done.


----------

